# Instituto Politecnico Nacional, Institucion desprestigiada por unos cuantos



## R-Mario (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola chavos y no tan chavos del foro, asi es hoy con una tremenda pena y a su vez una rabia enorme, les contare esto, espero aliviar un poco mi enojo al contarcelo.

Curso mi octavo semestre en comunicaciones y electronica, asi que me "dieron" un curso sobre PLC, este curso que me dio un profesor que dice tener maestria fue una verdadera porqueria, es un pseudoprofesor que dice saber y no sabe nada, este pseudoingeniero nos dio solo 3 clases "basuras por cierto" en la primera se presento en la segunda nos insulto y en la tercera nos dijo que queria un proyecto final consistente en un plc que controlara un elevador de 3 pisos, total que tuvimos que aprender por nuestra cuenta, este proyecto se presento en equipos de 5 personas al final esta bellesa de profesor sin siquiera revisar nuestro proyecto nos dijo que teniamos 7 humm algo que no me gusto pero ya que, el ultimo dia reviso mi boleta y me doy cuenta que me puso 5, un tanto confundido de inmediato le llamo a mis compañeros y ho sorpresa todos tienen 7 menos yo, asi que al siguiente dia voy a la escuela y resulta que otro chavo estaba en la mismita situacion que yo, asi que fuimos a hablar con el profesor y vean su respuesta repetitiva y monotona "pues no se a lo mejor me equivoque ya ni modo pus ahora entregen otro proyecto para evaluarlos" de los 1000 argumentos que dimos esta fue siempre la respuesta, este profesor mancho mi historial y lo peor de todo es que no podemos hacer nada porque esta lindura de profesor tiene lazos muy estrechos con todos los politiquillos de la escuela y entonces ponerse al brinco con el es como firmar una sentencia de "nunca terminar la escuela" y pues solo me quedo tragarme mi coraje y empezar otro proyecto el cual por cierto tengo que entregar para el miercoles y no tengo ni idea de como funciona el LOGO.

Este pseudo profesor da clases en la ESIME Zacatenco y es un verdadero asco. por gente como esta nuestras instituciones se vuelven un fiasco, yo en lo personal ya odio la escuela y no veo el dia en que termine la carrera, lastima IPN cada dia te desmoronas mas.

Y lo peor de todo es que no es el unico asi, hay muchos otros iguales, de los cuales podria dar una lista de 20 lineas.

QUe tristeza


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2011)

Para los que no entienden, esto en México.

Espero que todo salga con bien. En la prepa me pasó parecido y no queda más que "tragarse" las palabras.

Saludos!


----------



## malto (Jun 12, 2011)

En el primer año que estudié teniamos un profesor parecido a ese, empezaba la clase de mal humor y habia que rogarle para que revisara los trabajos (lo único bueno era que cuando estaba de buenas poniamos xxx con el proyector).
Ánimo !!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 12, 2011)

Si pero duele tragarce las palabras cuando tienes la razon, no saben lo impotente que te sientes quisieras matarlo del coraje y mandar todo a la chin"#%&. pero en fin me tranquilize, conte hasta 1000 y despues dije pus ya que



malto dijo:


> En el primer año que estudié teniamos un profesor parecido a ese, empezaba la clase de mal humor y habia que rogarle para que revisara los trabajos (lo único bueno era que cuando estaba de buenas poniamos xxx con el proyector).
> Ánimo !!!!



Jejeje yo tambien tube uno parecido en la prepa le deciamos Fox debido a su alto parecido al presidente Vicente Fox, nomas que este siempre estaba de buenas y siempre eran peliculas xxx asi que a veces mejor me salia a leer un rato mis revistas de cekit, la verdad mucha porno tambien hace daño jejeje


----------



## betodj (Jun 12, 2011)

Son gajes del oficio (estudiante) imaginate lo que te espera a nivel profesional...



(yo estudie en el 93 en la Escuela Superior de Fisica y Matematicas del IPN  y me tocaron profes "verdaderamente locos" )


Un saludo...

PD. No obstante, mi agradecimiento a tan gran instituto, siempre a la vanguardia tecnologica.
(Ganador de los primeros lugares en los concursos internacionales (interuniversitarios) de robotica , mecatronica.. )


un sonoro ¡Huélum, huélum, gloria ...


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 12, 2011)

betodj dijo:


> Son gajes del oficio (estudiante) imaginate lo que te espera a nivel profesional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Locos se queda corto este en especial te dice una cosa y al paso de 8 segundos se le olvida la conversacion ejemplo:
Prof para cuando es el reporte?
Humm para el miercoles!
Y Que va incluir el reporte?
Humm cual reporte 
Y te quedas asi de QUEEE ESTA ESTUPIDO O QUE LE PASA LE ACABO DE DECIR

Ya ni quiero pensar lo que me tocara en el trabajo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 12, 2011)

Uhy, yo también asisto a esa escuela pero apenas voy a pasar a 3 semestre. La verdad antes de escogerla, ya conocía de los rumores que se decían de la escuela, pero les dí poca importancia debido a que la gran mayoría de conocimientos que tengo de la materia los he aprendido por mi cuenta y no me espero a que los "profes" los medio expliquen. Tengo pensado escoger la especialidad de Ing Electronica en un futuro y espero no toparme con esa clase de profesores (aunque lo creo díficil porque al parecer abundan ). Saludos y buenas vacaciones de verano


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2011)

¿Trabajar? No se si sería excelente idea ir pensando como montar mi Negocio JAJajajjja


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 13, 2011)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Uhy, yo también asisto a esa escuela pero apenas voy a pasar a 3 semestre. La verdad antes de escogerla, ya conocía de los rumores que se decían de la escuela, pero les dí poca importancia debido a que la gran mayoría de conocimientos que tengo de la materia los he aprendido por mi cuenta y no me espero a que los "profes" los medio expliquen. Tengo pensado escoger la especialidad de Ing Electronica en un futuro y espero no toparme con esa clase de profesores (aunque lo creo díficil porque al parecer abundan ). Saludos y buenas vacaciones de verano



Eso es cierto mas vale ser autodidacta hoy en dia, aunque lamentablemente sigan apreciando mas un mugre papel que dice que sabes hacer algo aunque no tengas ni idea, y bueno vacaciones ya me las arruino este profe, ni modo pero le voy echar ganas ya me falta poquito, y pues mucha "suerte" ya ves se aprecia mas la suerte que el conocimiento ya no mas que pases a quinto y la cosa se pone un poquito mas facil



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Trabajar? No se si sería excelente idea ir pensando como montar mi Negocio JAJajajjja



Exacto yo tambien he pensado mucho en un negocio propio, por ejemplo un taller de mantenimiento y reparacion de aparatos electronicos pero a su vez que tambien fuese una escuela, ya mero que organizamos un negocio y nos hacemos socios no!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2011)

Benito2312 dijo:


> Eso es cierto mas vale ser autodidacta hoy en dia, aunque lamentablemente sigan apreciando mas un mugre papel que dice que sabes hacer algo aunque no tengas ni idea, y bueno vacaciones ya me las arruino este profe, ni modo pero le voy echar ganas ya me falta poquito, y pues mucha "suerte" ya ves se aprecia mas la suerte que el conocimiento ya no mas que pases a quinto y la cosa se pone un poquito mas facil
> 
> 
> 
> Exacto yo tambien he pensado mucho en un negocio propio, por ejemplo un taller de mantenimiento y reparacion de aparatos electronicos pero a su vez que tambien fuese una escuela, ya mero que organizamos un negocio y nos hacemos socios no!!



jajajaja, Claro, ¿Por que no?
Eso les platicaba a mis compañeros de bachillerato. Juntarnos para hacernos socios de un Negocio de Mantto Industrial o parecido... El chiste es ponerse de acuerdo y aportar. Claro, entre más sean, menos es el golpe monetario individual. Pero de que se puede, se puede. Claro, entre compañeros es más fácil. Pero con gente que apenas uno conoce, ahí si está algo cañón.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 13, 2011)

> Eso es cierto mas vale ser autodidacta hoy en dia, aunque lamentablemente sigan apreciando mas un mugre papel que dice que sabes hacer algo aunque no tengas ni idea, y bueno vacaciones ya me las arruino este profe, ni modo pero le voy echar ganas ya me falta poquito, y pues mucha "suerte" ya ves se aprecia mas la suerte que el conocimiento ya no mas que pases a quinto y la cosa se pone un poquito mas facil


Gracias, esperemos que así sea. Si me han contando también eso, que pasando los "semestres filtro" las cosas se ponen más fáciles (si esque estas en la carrera que quieres). Y sobre las vacaciónes estamos igual. Por estas fechas presentaré algún extra 



> Eso les platicaba a mis compañeros de bachillerato. Juntarnos para hacernos socios de un Negocio de Mantto Industrial o parecido... El chiste es ponerse de acuerdo y aportar. Claro, entre más sean, menos es el golpe monetario individual. Pero de que se puede, se puede. Claro, entre compañeros es más fácil. Pero con gente que apenas uno conoce, ahí si está algo cañón.



Así es, creo que es la idea que solo algunos tienen. Muchos con los que platico solo desean terminar la carrera y empezar a trabajar en una empresa ya formada (telefonía, empresas farmacéuticas, etc) pero pocos son los que contemplan formarse su propia empresa con ayuda de algunos amigos. 
Por mi parte pienso como ustedes y ahora trabajo en pequeños proyectos que me encarga un tió de un amigo que se dedica a la producción de envases de plástico; gracias a esto he estado juntando algo de $$ para en un futuro conformar algo más sólido


----------



## Vazeri (Jun 17, 2011)

Pues verán el año pasado hice mi examen de admisión al IPN elegí en 1er lugar la ESIME Zacatenco en la carrera de ing en comunicaciones y electrónica, ya que tenía en mente certificarme en Cisco desde el CNNA hasta el CCIE al principio me deje llevar por el nombre de la carrera ya que nunca tuve una orientación vocacional que me ayudara a elegir, pero ahora que estoy en la carrera que elegí me doy cuenta que esto es mas electrónica que telematica, confusión que obtuve al confundir y mezclar las carreras de universidades privadas como "Ing en telecomunicaciones y electrónica" del ITESM y la UVM

Después de visitar la exposición de carreras del IPN me doy cuenta que la carrera que debí haber elegido era telemática en la UPITA y lo peor es que cada semestre salen listas Para aceptar cambios de escuela en los que Telematica nunca tiene lugares. Esto aunado a que me he topado profesores que dejan mucho que desear en la ESIME a los cuales no se les puede reclamar nada por que el titulo de "Profesor" se les subió a la cabeza, que en verdad nos han hecho la vida de cuadritos y no precisamente por ser buenos profesores, eso que apenas estoy en tronco comun

Total me encuentro en la ESIME Z en la carrera de Ing en comunicaciones y electrónica que tiene la especialidad de comunicaciones pero no se si será lo mas optimo seguir aquí y tomar esa especialidad que buscar entrar en Telematica a una privada 

Ojalá alguien pueda orientarme un poco ya que me encuentro bastante desconcertado, gracias por su atención


----------



## betodj (Jun 17, 2011)

Vazeri dijo:


> Esto aunado a que me he topado profesores que dejan mucho que desear en la ESIME a los cuales no se les puede reclamar nada por que el titulo de "Profesor" se les subió a la cabeza, que en verdad nos han hecho la vida de cuadritos y no precisamente por ser buenos profesores, eso que apenas estoy en tronco comun
> 
> Total me encuentro en la ESIME Z en la carrera de Ing en comunicaciones y electrónica que tiene la especialidad de comunicaciones pero no se si será lo mas optimo seguir aquí y tomar esa especialidad que buscar entrar en Telematica a una privada
> 
> Ojalá alguien pueda orientarme un poco ya que me encuentro bastante desconcertado, gracias por su atención



-Otra sobre profesores del IPN ¿Que estará pasando...?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 17, 2011)

Temas unidos... 

Desafortunadamente ESIME Z es de las peores escuelas del poli... por eso mucha gente elige otras escuelas o universidades

Yo tuve la suerte de estar en ESIME Culhuacan y no puedo decir lo mismo... en realidad el nivel academico era bastante elevado, tambien hay malos profesores pero afortunadamente no son la mayoria..


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 18, 2011)

Vazeri, pues veras te voy a contar la verdad sobre la especialidad de Comunicaciones, y esa es.... Es un asco, de las especialidades que tienen disponibles estan en orden de mejorcita a peor: Electronica, Control, Computacion, Comunicaciones y Acustica, la verdad para lo que prentedes hacer despues osea lo de CISCO pues te cuento que andas total mente perdido, te equivocaste de escuela. Ya de perdida hubieras agarrado ESCOM, en fin ahora que ya logre pasar la estup/$& materia de PLC les cuento que al final el mugre profe me puso 7, a pesar de que entrege de nuevo su torpe tarea y ahora con toda seguridad publicare su asqueroso nombre y ese es:  BARROETA ZAMUDIO CARLOS una verdadera plasta de popo en la especialidad de control y junto con su chalan "el jefe de especialidad" son una verdaderas lacras, lastima esime zacatenco cuna de extorciones, y corrupciones al menos 8 de cada 10 personas han pasado una materia dando dinero, hay muchos profes bien corruptos ahi dejen que junte la lista de estas fichitas y la publicare

Por cierto no hay manera de que sepan quien soy verdad??? jejeje miedito!!!!


----------



## DSP (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola a todos. 
A pesar de lo desafortunado de tu caso, quiero compartirles el gusto que me da ver e identificar los politecnicos que hay en este foro.

Les platico: Hace unos 10 años aprox. yo estudié en la voca 9, sistemas digitales. Pero no entre a la superior por mil situaciones que se me presentaron en aquellos años. Queria entrar a la upiita en mecatronica o a la ESFM.

Sin embargo desde que era estudiante, fuí y sigo siendo autodidacta. Me casé. Entré a trabajar en una fabrica de bombones, despues de panadero por unos años, pero nunca deje mi jobi: electronica y programacion y siempre soñaba con ser programador en alguna empresa. 

Fuera de la escuela aprendi por mi cuenta c++ , despues flash, empezé a usar el z80 y hacer ctos. a usar lcd y luego empezé con pics. Con el tiempo me llegó la oportunidad de trabajar en lo que me gusta y vi que el tiempo invertido en mi jobi no habia sido en vano. Era programador de juegos en flash, un poco de desarrollo web y VC++, despues sali de esa empresa y entre en el 2005 en la que sigo aun y desarrollo ctos. con pic.

¿A que voy con todo este choro?
Ahora tengo unas ganas enormes de regresar a la escuela y no me importa que me llamen fósil. Pero es un deseo que realmente me quita el sueño. Y aun me interesa la UPIITA en cualquiera de sus 3 carreras.

Solo que el reto ahora es aun mayor. Debo independizarme economicamente. debo ser mi propio jefe para disponer de tiempo. Me siento muy seguro de poder con el paquete ya que tengo a mi favor 10 años de experiencia.

Por cierto, por ahi mencionaron algo sobre hacer una empresa... me gustaría que me incluyan si se hace algo y si hubiera modo de platicar mas a fondo soy materia dispuesta.

Saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2011)

INTELIGENCIA.
todos usan el MP4 y el MP3 para solo escuchar musica.
yo lo llevo con migo y sin auriculares, solo para grabar.

y el MP5 filma, asi que se filman las clases, las que son normales se borran, las que son saldas se guardan.

uno primero termina el estudio para no tener problemas y luego cuelga todo en youtube.
sin asco.
no hay nada mas eficiente que hacer publicas las porquerias de esa gente.

el tipo podra tener los lazos que quieran con gente poderosa, pero cuando los trapitos salen a la luz todos se abren de piernas y lo dejan solo (para no caer en la barrida) .

busquen un MP5 que filme y que la pantalla se apague o una de esas filmadoras ocultas o si alguno tiene la camarita de fotos que filma, la acomodan disimulada y filman y filman .
y se van haciendo un archivo.

hoy dia las camaras son una buena herramienta para desenmascarar esta basura de gente .

no digo que la usen para violar ninguna privacidad, esa gente acosa en lugares publicos y abusa de su autoridad y posicion.

haganme caso .
haganse costumbre , un MP3 lo cuelgan del cuello y el otro ni se da cuenta que lo estan grabando .
encima hasta de ultima, si se da cuenta 2 cosas:

1-- uds graban para luego repasar la clase.
2 -- el no sabe que otras cosas grabaron y desde hace cuanto lo hacen.

todos, siempre........... y le va a durar poco la impunidad.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 11, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no digo que la usen para violar ninguna privacidad



Exacto pero hoy dia con tanto abogado sin trabajo cualquiera te demandaria por eso "violacion a la privacidad" aja como si los gobernantes no nos violaran a cada rato 

DSP, que feo que no hayas podido seguir con lo que en ese momento hubieras querido, pero ve el lado bueno, hoy eres lo que eres y que no cualquiera es, aunque en tu caso y para nuestra mala suerte y viendolo del lado economico ser autodidacta es bueno pero sin un pinche papel que diga que sabes, vale gorro porque en MExico no valoran el verdadero conocimiento y sin un papel te pagan lo que les de la gana, pero que le vamos hacer, tengo un profesor que se dice saber mucho de control inteligente, y tal vez lo sepa pero el pobre soponco jamas ha trabajado en la industria y en muchas cosas le doy la vuelta y es mi profesor, en fin te aseguro que la universidad no es la gran cosa, la verdad se reduce a entender matematicamente muchos fenomenos que ya comprendemos pero que no sabias de donde salia, jejeje ya casi veo los chipotasos que me van a dar.

Respecto a esta fichita de profesor, pues que se valla al diablo afortunadamente ya salgo este fin de año, y el pobre sigue enojado porque no gano la presidencia del dpto de control pobre panzon horrible y tartamudo

Respecto a la empresa a mi me gustaria hacer una que diseñara electronica a la medida de las empresas y con precios que sean accesibles a las micro y pequeñas empresas, tambien me gustaria tener una tienda el componente electronicos pero dirigido mas hacia materiales utilizables en las escuelas, por ejemplo tener una buena gama de micro controladores y al precio de fabrica porque luego son bien transas, ejemplo cerca de zacatenco hay una tienda llamada SISCOM una vez fui muy feliz a comprar un attiny2313 y saben a cuanto me lo daban.... a 70 pesotes, se me hizo mucho luego encontre una tienda en internet llamada minirobot y ahi los dan a 33 pesos y te los llevan hasta la escuela, No es eso a caso un robo descarado!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 12, 2011)

"violar la privacidad" y otras yerbas son argumentos que usan (a veces ) personas vivas y dañinas, siempre refiriendonos a este caso que se inicio aca.

a veces una persona atorranta manipula las cosas, pero la gente comun se asusta.

la cosa es asi de simple:
UNION.
nada mas.
si en verdad ese profesor es lo que es y no fue un caso aislado, pues que deberian filamrlo en distintos grupos, distintos alumnos asi las pruebas son varias y diversas.

es comun ver como la gente comun (ustedes) se quejan pero a la vez hace en papel de ovejas sometidas.
de que otro modo UN SOLO profesor puede navegar en aulas llenas de alumnos y hacer eso IMPUNEMENTE ??? .

nuestra educacion nos convierte en ovejas y es necesario actuar inteligentemente, a veecs hay que hacer las cosas.

DE NINGUNA MANERA me pueden decir que una clase es un ambito privado y que filmarlo es violar una privacidad o intimidad, eso es lo que un profesor o cualquier persona abusadora quiere pensar y haceerles creer:
que su ambiente es "privado" como si el aula fuese su cama para abusar sexualemnte o su cuarto de tortura para abusar fisica o psicologicamente.

por respeto y neutralidad pongo en duda tanto al alumno como al profesor y es por eso que digo que si ese profesor ES ASI entonces podran agruparse y escracharlo en forma imposible de ocultar.

para cualquier abusador la impunidad es fundamental .
y si lo filma uno en un caso podra discutirse, pero si tienen paciencia y efectuan muchas filmaciones de una actitud que se ha vuelto costumbre o sistematica , pues que eso si que es indudable.

ESTAN APRENDIENDO A PENSAR Y A AACTUAR en el colegio, para el resto de sus vidas.
no sean ovejas.
no solo aprenden electronica.
APRENDEN A PENSAR , PLANIFICAR Y ACTUAR.

ese aprendizaje mas la educacion sana que han tenido de sus familias les ayudaran a hacer las cosas bien , cuando sea correcto y no caer en abusos ustedes, pero tampoco en convertirse en ovejas y permitir que otros los sometan .


----------

